# How do I easily update the software on my media system?



## wtennelle (Feb 3, 2017)

Hey All, 

I have a 2010 Routan and I am sure I am way outdated on the software version of my media system for my car. I am not referring to the navigation, which I never use, but the rest of the system. How do I go about updating that?


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

There are ways to download the software, but you have to be able to burn it to DVD. I can post links to some Chryco related forums with how-to.

What head unit do you have? Report back with the 3 letter code at the bottom-right of the screen, likely beginning with R. REN, RBZ, etc. Some of the more popular ones were better supported with updates than the less popular ones. Post what you have.


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

I guess he figured it out. I'm going to try to update mine in the next few days. Just for fun.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have what I think is most likely the last/final update for the REN system that was installed in the 08-09 time frame. Gracenotes update version 4620 and software application (OS) update number 9.292 updated in Q1 2012 time frame. The REN is the touch-screen head unit w/o navi, but the REN was later replaced by a beefier touch-screen non-navi MyGig head unit (RBZ?). So the REN wasn't very well supported with software updates. Anyway, once the head unit is updated, the discs are useless to me, so anyone with an REN who wants the discs feel free to send me a PM.

Re: the two links posted below, heed the warnings about closely following directions or risk bricking your head unit. Make sure you are following instructions with proper updates for each head unit type. For example, trying to update a REN head unit with RER software update will brick the head unit.

===

Much of the "how to" information can be found at this Jeep thread:
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f96/mygig-database-thread-960968/

Most pertinent information is in the first 3 posts, but the entire first page and much of second page of the thread is must-read.


===


You can download the Gracenotes and MyGig software application updates as described in post #1 and the navi updates in post #2 of this thread:
http://www.jk-forum.com/forums/jk-e...te-v4620-us-canada-mexico-226775/#post2949752

It's a very long thread (66 pages), but might be worth a more thorough review when you have time.


===


Good luck!


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

My Routan is a 2010 and I'm pretty sure I recall it being an RBZ-but I'll have to double check.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Makes sense if you don't have navi. RBZ began replacing the REN in late 2009 as part of MY2010. Software updates are at the link I posted to earlier. Must be burned to DVD - it will not load via USB port so don't bother trying to thumb-drive it.

Code is lower-right corner of head unit below the Aux/USB input, depending on model. Here is example of REN:











BTW, cool link of someone breaking down an REN head unit if you're interested in all the ins & outs.

http://www.allpar.com/stereo/MyGIG-REN/index.html


----------



## pmassey31545 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah. RBZ. I think I might try to update this weekend. Benefits of doing it? Any?


----------



## eddieq (Jan 23, 2017)

FWIW, I followed the instructions in the attached threads for my 2010 SEL with RER radio. Downloaded the ISO files for both the Gracenotes update and the app software update. Burned them to DVD for gracenotes and cd for the firmware. Was pretty straightforward with no problems.

Map updates are apparently 149 from navteq/vw. The reason we cannot find them for download is that they are locked by VIN. Bastages


----------

